# b13 body kits



## AnthonySosa (Jul 28, 2004)

I wanted to know where I might be able to find bumper kits, or lip kits for the b13.. I don't want all around, I just want the front bumper lip kits, or aftermarket bumpers.


Thanks.


----------

